
Everything You Need to Know to Become a Full Stack Developer in 2019 - cristigoia
https://medium.com/thedesignerds/everything-you-need-to-know-to-become-a-full-stack-developer-in-2019-76de6ed6ce69
======
mikece
You also need to know that it will take a couple years (at least) to really
get good enough in the FULL stack to be productive in all areas of the
stack... by which time the technology stack will have had parts swapped out.
Being a modern developer means embracing that you have to constantly learn
just to keep up with your profession. If this isn't appealing then may I
recommend RPG or COBOL as language a language to consider? Billions of lines
of it are in production and need maintenance and new features, it's being used
by financially solid companies, and you only need to read a magazine once a
year to see if anything relevant has changed rather than hitting Hacker News
every 20 minutes to see what's new in JavaScript frameworks.

